# BRAKING on the motorway



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

*ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!*

On the M25 today, pissing it down aerage speed 30-40 MPH, and there was a blue Mazada in front who just kept on braking, speeding up to the car in front, then doing the same over and over and *OVER* again!!

after about 15 miles I was so annoyed, I managed to get in front (I was in the outside lane, but moved in, and ended up in front, as this lane was moving about 2MPH faster!) and give him some back, then felt childish, but satisfied!

It was REALLY getting on my tits!!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Agree.

Constant braking on any road shows really poor judgment.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm amazed at how many people keep on the brakes down the hills for no gain at all. I don't bother braking behind them, so generally it's just them tapping them lightly for the whole way.

What really annoys me is people who brake in slow bunched traffic, as then everybody else slams on the brakes. I try really hard to keep enough distance so I can buffer the "wave" and just use my gears to keep control of my speed. But I see so few people actually doing it.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Its lack of education I think. Its something that isn't taught on the test as you never have to use motorways. It was one of the 1st things my dad told me when he took me on the motorway after my test and it stuck with me.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Sparks001 said:


> *ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!*
> 
> On the M25 today, pissing it down aerage speed 30-40 MPH, and there was a blue Mazada in front who just kept on braking, speeding up to the car in front, then doing the same over and over and *OVER* again!!
> 
> ...


Kept on braking? I had trouble getting going to be able to brake.

What the fuck was up with the M25 this week? Wednesday and Thursday it took me 2 hours to do a 40 mile journey, it takes me 45 mins in the morning but come going home time and it all goes tits up.

Thought I was going to have an easy driving week with half term but it was the opposite, hopefully next week it will be back to 'normal' and my journey will only take an hour

E


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I find drivers with "auto" boxes are the worst (I'm excluding the TT DSG here as its a bit different) could it be to do with the lack of engine braking?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

SVStu said:


> I find drivers with "auto" boxes are the worst (I'm excluding the TT DSG here as its a bit different) could it be to do with the lack of engine braking?


My point, what else they going to do speed up, they have to f'ing brake! :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I so agree with this - one of the most annoying habits possible and clearly demonstrates a complete lack of ability to anticipate - my girlfriend was rudely awakend on the way back from Kent last weekend by me screaming "you f*cking t*at" at some dithering over braking to**pot, the dog looked a little concerned too


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

I do see it all the time on the M25, mostly it is not too bad and can be filtered out once you realise what is happening, but this particular driver was plain taking the piss! I swear, if you were doing it on purpose, it would have been less often that this particular tit was managing!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I drive up and down motorways as I work all over the country, and I have a few views on this!

1. M25 Worst place for random queues building and people having no clue what indicators are!

2. M6 worst place for the Random Braking confirmed in this post... regularly go up and down the M6, in Lane 3, can now pre-meditate the instant stopping issue, and if I see it about to happen, casually, indicate into lane 1/lane 2 then just fly past the BMW's MB's which are now stationary in the imaginary queue.

3. M1, M62 ( LIVERPOOL to MANCHESTER) Worst place for sitting in the fucking middle lane! NUFF SAID!


----------

